# Help



## laochra (Oct 18, 2011)

How do I get roms


----------



## rjcormier (Sep 23, 2011)

Start here

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/23-Beginner's-Guide-to-a-Droid-X

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

